# Altavoz bluetooth ¿quemado?



## joseg46 (Feb 8, 2019)

Hola a todos, buscando por internet he visto este foro y he decidido escribir, resulta que tengo un altavoz bluetooth de 5w de potencia, de estos que tienen radio fm, lector usb y de tarjetas sd, el cual mi madre sin saberlo hoy ha enchufado a cargar con un cable de 12v, cuando el cable del altavoz es de 5v , y dice que empezo a funcionar pero enseguida se dejo de oir y se apago la pantalla y desde entonces no funciona, se enciende con la perilla del volumen, pero resulta de que al darle, hace el click y seguido de un zumbido, pero no se enciende ni la pantalla ni la luz, pero si lo enchufo a la toma mini usb. hace lo mismo pero se enciende la luz.

Que podria ser?

Muchas gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2019)

Claramente de 5 a 12 V  se ha quemado ... ¿ Que conocimientos tienes de electrónica ?


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Claramente de 5 a 12 V  se ha quemado ... ¿ Que conocimientos tienes de electrónica ?




hola muchsiismas gracias por responder

pues la verdad es que muy muy pocos, pero si hay algo que hacer, soy aplicado para intentar aprender jejeje

por favor, podrias echarme una manita?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 8, 2019)

Comienza desarmándolo y sube fotos grandes y nítidas de frente y dorso de la plaqueta.


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comienza desarmándolo y sube fotos grandes y nítidas de frente y dorso de la plaqueta.





muchisimas gracias, ahora en cuanto llegue a casa las hago


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 8, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Comienza desarmándolo y sube fotos grandes y nítidas de frente y dorso de la plaqueta.




hola de nuevo, acabo de desarmarlo lo que he podido ya que esta pegado con pegamento liquido a la tapa... te paso las fotos que he podido hacer, si necesitas mejor calidad dimelo y mañana haber si de dia mejora la calidad vale





esta es la placa principal, donde estan conectados todos los puertos menos el boton de volumen y encendido y la toma de 5v, que van en la placa de abajo conectadas a traves de unos cables con unos conectores muy pequeños





y esta la placa de abajo






muchas gracias


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 8, 2019)

Para la proxima sube las fotos al foro, para que no se pierdan [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo).
¿Que instrumental de medicion dispones, multimetro, voltimetro,etc?
Y considera de subir una foto mas nitida de la placa principal, ya que no se aprecian muy bien los componentes, recuerda de subir de ambos lados de la placa


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 9, 2019)

tendras que ir mirando componente tras componente desde donde tiene la entrada de corriente,hasta dar con el o los que se han quemado


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 9, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Para la proxima sube las fotos al foro, para que no se pierdan [TUTO] ¿Cómo subir archivos? (XenForo).
> ¿Que instrumental de medicion dispones, multimetro, voltimetro,etc?
> Y considera de subir una foto mas nitida de la placa principal, ya que no se aprecian muy bien los componentes, recuerda de subir de ambos lados de la placa




Hola, muchas gracias lo siento..mira pongo aquí 2 de la placa principal, lo mejor que he podido hacérselas ya que mi móvil ni mi cámara dan para más, el móvil lo mejor que puede acercarse es esto, espero que sirvan para algo jejeje


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 9, 2019)

me ha parecido ver un par de resistencias marcadas con un 0 normalmente estas resistencias son fusibles y se queman,midelas a ver si el multímetro te marca continuidad a través de ellas,sino es asi es que están quemadas y ahí puedes tener el fallo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 11, 2019)

Insisto en saber sobre el instrumental que dispones.
Dinos qué alcanzas a leer sobre éste componente?



Pareciera ser un regulador, y si es asi, y con suerte solo ese se quemo, puedes recuperar tu placa.


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 11, 2019)

DJ T3 dijo:


> Insisto en saber sobre el instrumental que dispones.
> Dinos qué alcanzas a leer sobre éste componente?
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 176014
> ...




Hola, muchísimas gracias por responder

Perdón creía que lo había puesto, solo dispongo de un multímetro 

Mira, te pongo una foto de la pieza esa, lo más cerca que he podido


----------



## ninodeves (Feb 11, 2019)

efectivamente es un regulador de voltaje.


----------



## joseg46 (Feb 11, 2019)

ninodeves dijo:


> efectivamente es un regulador de voltaje.




Y eso, es bueno o malo?? Jejeje...


----------



## DJ T3 (Feb 11, 2019)

joseg46 dijo:


> Y eso, es bueno o malo?? Jejeje...



Ninguno, solo dijo que es ese conponente, un regulador de voltaje, que lo que hace es mantener un voltaje predeterminado lo mas constante posible, en éste caso quizas sea de 3.3 voltios.

Haz la siguiente prueba;
1) pon el multimetro en escala de 20 voltios, en modo "DC".
2) pon la punta negra del multimetro sobre la parte metalica del conector mini USB que se ve en la ultima foto.
3) conecta el cargador de 5 voltios donde deberia ir (si necesitas la otra placa, conectala tambien), y enciende el equipo como lo harias normalmente (girando la perilla de volumen)
4) con la punta roja ve tocando (midiendo) sobre los pines (patas) del componente que acabas de tomar una fotografia (el regulador de voltaje), ojo con no tocar los pines entre si, solo la punta roja y uno solo de los pines, y asi con los 6.
5) toma notas de las medidas que tomaste por cada pin (pata), y publicalas aqui.


----------

